# Homebuilt Battery Charger



## walkinghorse (Aug 3, 2005)

Hello,
I'm looking for an article that was in Home Power Magazine a while back on using a car alternator and sideshaft engine to charge a battery bank. 

I'm wanting to charge a 24 volt bank and have the basic idea, just wanted some more info. 
I'll keep looking also, but does anyone have the link ?


Thanks ,
David


----------



## RobD (Mar 2, 2006)

Most car alternators are 12 volts. There are some trucks that run 24 but I believe those alternators are quite costly.
If I remember the HP project was set up for 12 volts.


----------



## walkinghorse (Aug 3, 2005)

Thanks for your reply Rob,
I have found rebuilt delco 24 v for $48.00 and new for $ 129.00 . There are some that are several hundred though, I almost gave up on the project when I first found those ! 

Thanks again,
David


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

Don't have the link now but I've even seen articles of this done with vertical shaft engines. They basicly pulled the blade of a lawnmower and mounted a pulley in it's place. Cut a hole in the deck to mount the alt.

Off to do some searching

Vert shaft article with link to Horz shaft article:

http://theepicenter.com/tow082099.html


----------



## 12vman (Feb 17, 2004)

This was built using a 12 volt alternator but..

http://theepicenter.com/tow02077.html


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

12vman said:


> This was built using a 12 volt alternator but..
> 
> http://theepicenter.com/tow02077.html


Just noticed the bottom of our links has where you can buy an adjustable voltage regulater to use it with 12 or 24 or 36 volt systems

"Model 11710, External voltage regulator for above alternators. Can be used in 12, 24 and 36 volt systems. Call for details. Price: $23"


----------



## 12vman (Feb 17, 2004)

Found another one..

http://www.backwoodssolar.com/Catalogpages2/gen2.htm#CHOICE OF GENERATOR


----------

